

New restriction in iPhone 4 OS license agreement - ryanhuff

Read the second sentence.  This seems to be a means to focus developers to the platform, and away from code generators that allow developers to target multiple platforms.<p>3.3.1 Applications may only use Documented APIs in the manner prescribed by Apple and must not use or call any private APIs. Applications must be originally written in Objective-C, C, C++, or JavaScript as executed by the iPhone OS WebKit engine, and only code written in C, C++, and Objective-C may compile and directly link against the Documented APIs (e.g., Applications that link to Documented APIs through an intermediary translation or compatibility layer or tool are prohibited).
======
barrkel
This is pretty bad. No more MonoTouch, nor any language innovation in software
tools targeting iPhone etc. permitted.

To be frank, as an employee of a tools vendor which sells an IDE (Delphi)
whose language is not one of Objective C, C or C++, this is pretty scummy - a
low blow.

(I speak for myself, not for the company. of course.)

